

Thirteen-Year-Olds Hack Their Way Into Space - digital55
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/10/arduinolab/

======
lcasela
>I don't really understand why this is such a big deal. A quick search shows a
multitude of tutorials on how to use a nunchuk on the PC with an Arduino.
Following a tutorial isn't "hacking," and besides, the article makes it seem
like the kid figured out how to do it himself, which I kind of doubt. I think
it's really cool that this kid is interested in technology and that he is
participating in this program, I just hate Wired sensationalist journalism.

This sums it up perfectly.

